# Synthroid and Nausea



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I was switched from Levothyroxine to brand Synthroid 2 1/2 weeks ago. I have noticed that I have been feeling nauseous the past few mornings and am wondering if it could be the synthroid. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lavender said:


> I was switched from Levothyroxine to brand Synthroid 2 1/2 weeks ago. I have noticed that I have been feeling nauseous the past few mornings and am wondering if it could be the synthroid. Anyone else have this happen?


It could happen because the fillers are probably not the same not to mention the other ingredients.

Did you get the name brand or the generic? Why did you switch?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I got the name brand this time, last time it was the generic. 
My doctor gave me samples of the name brand, at the same time that he lowered my dose. I was having heart palpitations, high BP, anxiety, and agitation.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I've switched back and forth between Synthroid and generics over the years and never got nauseous from the pills. In fact, I've never heard of anyone getting nauseous from thyroid medication.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lavender said:


> I got the name brand this time, last time it was the generic.
> My doctor gave me samples of the name brand, at the same time that he lowered my dose. I was having heart palpitations, high BP, anxiety, and agitation.


Are you taking on an empty stomach? If you are, try taking a cracker or piece of toast before taking your med. As long as you are consistent in what you do, your dose will be titrated accordingly.

Also check for other things that cause nausea such as the stomach virus or what have you.

B-complex can make some folks a bit nauseous.


----------



## Melimac (Sep 12, 2010)

My breakfast cereal made me nauseous and dizzy, it had lots of iron it, that's the only thing that I could determine as the cause. I was fine on days that I had toast and jam or eggs, but nauseous and dizzy on cereal days.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Melimac said:


> My breakfast cereal made me nauseous and dizzy, it had lots of iron it, that's the only thing that I could determine as the cause. I was fine on days that I had toast and jam or eggs, but nauseous and dizzy on cereal days.


Yes; iron would surely do that. Something else to consider.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I have had bought of nausea dizzy off and on through out my adult life. Don't know what causes it. Sometimes I get nausea when eating to where I gave to go to bed to sleep it off and sometimes vomit. Sometimes I get nausea when I don't eat to where food does not correct it and I have to go to bed to sleep it off and sometimes dry vomit. I was off from the lake this summer about 6 days after Labor Day because I was very nauseated. I don't blame it on thyroid or meds. because this has been happening off and on since adulthood. Unless I have had thyroid disease back then without knowing it. Although nausea/dizziness was also a part of my eating, weight loss, thyroid issues before thyroid treatment.

If your heart rate goes 10 beats or more above normal with the nausea/dizzy 
during or after eating and lasting one to a few hours, rate then goes back down again to normal, is a sign of food intolerance.

Just a thought to consider.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

No nausea this morning, so perhaps it was a passing thing. 
I keep my synthroid next to my bed and take it before I really get up. I wait at least an hour to eat, 4 hours to take any other supplements, and I think the nausea was happening before I was taking the other supplements. If it comes back, I will pay more attention. I rarely get nauseous. My digestive issues tend to be around the exit, not entrance. So I thought it was strange.


----------

